# AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illegal?



## stizzi (Nov 8, 2009)

This harness is really well built - I got it off ebay for about $60 and $7 for the "Police" Velcro tag. 

It is really sturdy and very well built - it shipped directly from Germany and took only about 7-8 days to Canada.

When Nalah isn't at home, shes a guard dog at my family dealership. 

Does anyone think having the "POLICE" tags is illegal? (ie. impersonating a police officer or something?). I take it off when I walk her in any case... it sure scares people though lol.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I would guess that it is. I know that it is illegal for a non-LE individual to buy a duffel bag that has the word "POLICE". We had to have Ronnie's supervisor fax in approval on Dept letterhead to buy it.

of course, laws in Canada might be different, but unlikely. someone could easily charge that you were impersonating a police officer


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Overall, it is just unethical. PPD dogs go through extensive and intense training. It is a huge misrepresentation IMO. That company also sells "security" velcro tags, which would fit the bill, though


----------



## stizzi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*



> Originally Posted By: GSDinOlyOverall, it is just unethical. PPD dogs go through extensive and intense training. It is a huge misrepresentation IMO. That company also sells "security" velcro tags, which would fit the bill, though


I know, my little brother thought it was "cool".

I ordered the security tags in any case from the seller.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It depends where you live. In some areas it is legal to wear something with "POLICE" on it (like a t-shirt or hat) and in some places it is not. 

Personally I wouldn't use it... You could buy a patch that says "Working Dog - Do Not Pet" or you can even find ones that say "Security" or "Protection Dog instead.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

Yes, it is illegal. Impersonating a police officer.


----------



## maverickgsd1 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

I think it's just bad taste and I have to agree with the others.


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

Great dog.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

beautiful dog, should not were the pd sign.


----------



## stizzi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

I have ordered the tags that say "SECURITY".

I was just curious if this was illegal or not...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

I don't think the tag itself is illegal, but impersonating and officer is, and K9s are kinda considered "officers". So as long as it's just for fun in private I think it's fine. I would find it reprehensible if it were used to impersonate or gain access where other dogs aren't allowed, but that's not what you intend so I think it's kinda cute.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

Gorgeous dog.
Don't know if it's illegal where you live, but it's unethical. (IMO)


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

Looks great, but you should probably switch it out, it looks pretty authentic, as I found myself reaching for my license and reggie when I saw his pic. SOO handsome!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

Huh, this reminds me that my mother just got an FBI sweatshirt, she might be mistaken for an undercover granny. She'd be great, she could guilt people in to confessions, if that didn't work, she could nag them in to giving up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah I also just wanted to add that Nalah is gorgeous and her face reminds me a lot of a dog I fostered last year, Tyco!

Photo:


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

beautiful dog


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Something not brought up is the safety of the dog and of the person walking the dog. Take a "police" dog into the wrong place or even around certain situations and the dog could be marked as dangerous. 

When I was working my dog for tracking (for people) I had to make sure the word went out that he was not trained for police work ie drug detection. I didn't want someone trying to harm him or me because they believed that his tracking was for drugs. 

Unless you are trained in protection I would also feel uneasy walking her around in a "security" harness as some people will not have any idea what the dog is protecting. To certain undesirables they may wonder what you are carrying that needs a security dog escort - large amounts of cash, valuable papers, other items of value?

Yes, working over 12 years around the criminal element makes me more cautious in many circumstances.


----------



## stizzi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

I take the harness off when i take her out for walks.. I take her out on a prong collar... she only has the harness on when shes at the dealership yard.


----------



## stizzi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*



> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineOh yeah I also just wanted to add that Nalah is gorgeous and her face reminds me a lot of a dog I fostered last year, Tyco!
> 
> Photo:




WOW her face looks just like nalah's!!! Thanks for sharing the pic


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

She is so beautiful! She looks very authoritative in the gear








Is she a "plush" coat? She does not look as long coated as the LCs I have seen on this forum but a little more fur than regular coats.


----------



## slovakattack (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

personally I wouldnt worry about what others think. if your using it as a deterent for the safety of your property then do as you please. you had stated that you dont walk her with the harness in public and even if you did who cares , IMO its a great conversation peace, looks good too. 

Example: people that drive all black or navy blue Dodge chargers or Crown Victorias with black steel wheels are impersonating police officers? dont think so. now if you were using your dogs harness to gain entry into or onto personal property etc you would have an issue. you dont seem like the type that would do that, you know your intentions for use of this harness, use away.


looks great! I just might order one myself, and no its not illegal for your dog to have that in "CANADA" as per the "Criminal Code" and friends from the "T.O Metro P.D 


lets not forget get the term "novelty items" folks

Rant over!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*



> Quote: personally I wouldnt worry about what others think. if your using it as a deterent for the safety of your property then do as you please.


And personally, I WOULD worry. In many states, a police dog is considered a member of the police force with all that entitles. So if your state is one of those, you'd be having your dog impersonate an officer, so be liable for all that involves.

From This site (click here)  



> Quote: In some jurisdictions police dogs are considered to be police officers in law so that any penalty that can be applied to the assault of a human police officer can also apply to an assault on a police dog.


I've personally found just having a well trained (and I emphasize WELL trained) German Shepherd is intimidating enough. I don't have to put a Police label on a harness. And if you WANT to spend the years to train and keep your dog 'fresh' in protection training, that will cover you too so you won't have an undisciplined dog you won't be able to trust while out and about.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

I was always very careful not to use anything on my dog nor in my clothes that said SAR or "Rescue" when not on duty, even if we were both part of a SAR team and the dog was operative.

Beyond the legal implications, there is a responsibility in using that simple words as POLICE, RESCUE, FIREMAN, etc. 

By example (I know you don't walk your dog with the sign, but to illustrate my point) What if you are walking your dog and a woman runs towards you crying and saying her husband just hit her and is looking for her? Will you say... sorry ma'am, I can't help you, you are on your own, we are not police officers, we are only playing one?


----------



## slovakattack (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

AND PERSONALLY I EMPHASIZED CCAAANNNADDDAAA PERSONALLY, CAN I SAY IT AGAIN PEERRSONNALLLY. NOT CAPITAL AMERICA


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*



> Originally Posted By: jagrbombAND PERSONALLY I EMPHASIZED CCAAANNNADDDAAA PERSONALLY, CAN I SAY IT AGAIN PEERRSONNALLLY. NOT CAPITAL AMERICA












Since I think Canadians can use common sense and not want to give anyone a wrong impression that can cause problems down the line............... don't think it matters WHAT country we are talking about.

I don't put Therapy Dog patches on my dogs that aren't Therapy Dogs. I don't put SAR patches on my dogs that aren't SAR dogs. And I certainly wouldn't put a Police patch on my dog that wasn't really a police dog.

As I said. I wouldn't need to. I'd use that harness to show I have a trained German Shepherd, and go from there. Don't need to 'lie' about any certification. Not really into lying period.

But that's me.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

I thought common sense was universal...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

Personating peace officer Don't impersonate a peace officer. That includes a cop, Mountie, mayor, and a whole slew of others.
130. Every one who
(a) falsely represents himself to be a peace officer or a public officer, or
(b) not being a peace officer or public officer, uses a badge or article of uniform or equipment in a manner that is likely to cause persons to believe that he is a peace officer or a public officer, as the case may be,
is guilty of an offence punishable on summary conviction.
R.S., c. C-34, s. 119.

http://everything2.com/title/Criminal+Co...Law+and+Justice

so, putting the patch on the harness, even if it's "only in the dealership" would be considered impersonating a police officer. 

penalties vary greatly by city, state etc and range from being a misdemeanor to a felony.

found it for canada - This is an offence under Section 130 of the Criminal Code and is punishable under summary conviction. Summary Convictions carry a maximum fine of $5000 and/or imprisonment of up to six months.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: AWESOME New Julius K9 Harness.. is this illega*

http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/showdoc/cs/...a:l_IV-gb:s_119

another site that lists the crime and somewhere on that page is the punishment...cant find it now


----------



## supakamario (Oct 9, 2012)

i have one 2 and i like it,TRUST ME NOONE THINKS IMA COP.........ive been researching the laws on the matter and i think the issue comes in when your impersonating while commiting a crime, ie detaining ppl, pulling ppl over, handcuffing and robbing them........... ima try it, ill let u know when i get out if i go to jail lol


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

People wear shirts that say "police" and stuff all the time. If you're putting it on your dog on your property, I don't think it would be that big of a deal. However, I do think police dogs are viewed as police officers, so I'd keep that in mind. I just got Grim a harness like that, only the patches say "Working dog-Do Not Pet". I also got one that says not "do separate working dog from handler"....to go on the top where it's easily visible. When he's older and I have him trained as a service dog, then I can add that patch or swap it out with the other ones. If you're really concerned, call your local police and find out. That's the easiest way to know what's OK and what's not where YOU live.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

what about tht guy from the village people in the 80's he was a police impersonator and never got arressted - precedence


jk


----------

